# My new Schwinn High Sierra



## mouser (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello all,
 I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to vintage bikes but enjoy my new interest and thought I would share. I have been lucky this week and now own this 80's Schwinn mountain bike and a 1938 CCM Flyte. 
http://s785.photobucket.com/albums/yy135/buccaneerlogbook/Vintage CCM Flyte/

 I recently acquired this bike and the little booklet that came with it from a friend who bought it new in California. It has hardly ever been ridden and still has the original tires, brakes, etc. Haven't done much research as yet on this model but think it is about 1983. 
http://s785.photobucket.com/albums/yy135/buccaneerlogbook/1983 Schwinn High Sierra/


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 31, 2012)

hate to burst your bubble, but thats not a high sierra. I owned one a few years ago, and extensively researched the model line. Sorry.


----------



## mouser (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> hate to burst your bubble, but thats not a high sierra. I owned one a few years ago, and extensively researched the model line. Sorry.




Can anyone help me identify this bike in that case?
serial # DU500506
badge # 1433
Thanks for your help.


----------



## how (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like a 82 Sidewinder..I dont think your bubble is burst
If it is a Sidewinder it was made in Chicago and has a much better collector value than the Taiwan made HIgh Sierra,,can you see anywhere on the bike where it states where was made?


----------

